# What is the best choice for a frame coating?



## DarthD (Aug 11, 2003)

I would like to sandblast my frame and coat it with something better than paint. I am thinking of using POR15 which I have used in the past on other projects or maybe I should use Rhino Liner to coat it? 

Which would be a better choice? Is there another option that may be better?


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

If you've stripped it to a bare frame with no other brackets, I'd get it powdercoated. Locally (Northern VA) it costs about $600 to sandblast and powdercoat a frame. The finish is bulletproof.

If you don't want to completely strip the frame, I'd go with POR-15 or one of the similar products.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I redo POR 15 every year...... It seems that new rust is always developing.......I was thinking about Rhino Lining myself...

Derek


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

dmontgomery said:


> I redo POR 15 every year...... It seems that new rust is always developing.......I was thinking about Rhino Lining myself...
> 
> Derek


Derek--I learned the hard way that Por 15 is nothing more than glorified concrete floor paint.It is worthless on rusty{or not} metal.A big fleet by me swears by Cat black paint.I also have something similiar to Por's claim for rusty metal but forgot the name right now.I'll get it soon for everyone. Regards


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I've had good results with POR15...*

Funny, I was wondering the same question myself.
I've used POR in the past on my commercial sanders/Double Frames on the trucks etc with good results,but havent found the answer yet???? Maybe POR15 top coated with the Rhino??? That was what I was thinking of trying next on my one ton.
I used to sandblast(etch,prime,industrial top coat etc) ,seemed like every three years the rust would start to bleed threw again....I was anal about blasting also!!!Keep in mind these where on trucks that put out approx 150 tons of salt/calcium a storm.
If anyone finds the cure be sure to let me know!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Worthless POR*

I was at a Good Guys car show and the rep of a another rust control coating company proved to me that POR 15 is a great concrete floor paint.I can attest to this as after I prepped and applied Por for 2 days on my V30 Chevy dump,I spilled some on my friends body shop floor.After 5 years,it's still there,as fresh looking as ever even with harsh chemicals and scrubbings of the floor constantly.However,it only lasted on my truck for 6 months-huge strips were coming off.I bought about $125 worth of this other product after seeing and hearing from other car nuts how great this is but I have'nt opened it yet.I will though very shortly and report back.Por though--great for concrete{although I don't think anyone would pay what $125 a qt?}SUCKS on metal


----------



## hesko1 (Dec 30, 2003)

*rust proof*

Hey guys I've been rebuilding trucks from the ground up for a long time now. In my opinion you need to use ppg DP90 or equivlent DP90Lf (lead free) which is still expensive but works excellent. I have painted plows, and salt spreeders, with this stuff and it does not come off. It is professional epoxy primer for auto body paint. 
The other product that I have had equal success with is Rustoleum COAL -TAR EPOXY. I have had this on my main salt truck for three years now, with no recoats. COAL TAR EPOXY is a two mix paint. Yes, they now advertise a two mix epoxy for garage floors, but they are not the same thing. I special order this though a friend at the hardware. It ends up being around $200.00 for 5 gallons (4-1 gallon coal tar, 4-quart resin = 5 gallons)


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I assume those are black in color???


----------



## hesko1 (Dec 30, 2003)

*color*

The coal-tar is black and fades in sunlight easily, it needs to be top coated, I use rustoleum industrial black. You could topcoat with anything you want.
Th ppg dp90lf, dp80lf, are black, and grey. They may have it in red I just don't know for sure.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Line X BEDLINER SPRAY


----------

